# Mac Office 2004 - resume wizard?



## AdmiralAK (Sep 26, 2005)

hi All!
I cannot seem to find a resume wizard in Office 04.
I found 3 resume templates on microsoft.com/mac.

Anyone have any idea where to get more (free) templates and/or a resume wizard ?

TIA
Admiral


----------



## fryke (Sep 26, 2005)

Design your own? ... I mean: There's much literature about what a resume has to contain and in what order etc. I'd make a clean and good one myself, if I were you.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 26, 2005)

I was feeling a bit lazy   
Oh well, it's not due for a few weeks  The info I have already - I just wanted templates with ideas about designs & typefaces


----------



## perfessor101 (Sep 26, 2005)

Find some resumes written by others in your field who have been successful in getting jobs and look at them for ideas. When I was reading a lot of resumes I was grateful when I found one that was clear and easily readable. I preferred a serif typeface such as Lucida Bright and a fair amount of whitespace. I hated gimmicky resumes and resumes on colored paper with a poorly contrasting font color.


----------

